

Brian Kernighan Interview (2000) (education, debuggers, plan9, Lucent, lots of C) - mapleoin
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~mihaib/kernighan-interview/index.html

======
colgur
There's an ACM article with a time-line of new technologies (with company
name) followed by date that technology based a billion dollar industry (with
company name). I can't find it now but it was interesting because the company
name was almost never the same on both lines. It has been a pretty damning
history for any company trying to justify basic research.

Not to suggest that basic research is optional, just that it is fundamentally
for the greater good. Kernighan seems to get that. He's focused on the needs
of his company but also understands what motivates academics. Interesting...

